
Show HN: Cluster-iperf, a configurable docker image for iperf testing - markbnj
https://github.com/Markbnj/cluster-iperf
======
markbnj
Author here. This image arose out of a desire to possibly do some performance
testing in kubernetes and ECS. It's configurable to run in client or server
mode, and example files are included to create repl. controller./services in
kubernetes and tasks in ecs, though these are untested atm. The image can also
be configured to log to a remote rsyslog server. If anyone has the opportunity
to test it would love any feedback!

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I like the idea and will try to get some time out to test it.

I did something related not long ago, where I included Wormhole's[1] agent so
you could test network performance between Docker containers on different
hosts (and through Wormhole's network of course). It was more a PoC for
seamless multi-host Docker networking than for serious network performance
testing, but I thought you would find it interesting:

[https://github.com/pjperez/docker-
iperfserver](https://github.com/pjperez/docker-iperfserver)

[https://github.com/pjperez/docker-
iperfclient](https://github.com/pjperez/docker-iperfclient)

[1][https://wormhole.network](https://wormhole.network)

